
Show HN: Maker of the Day - ronaldl93
https://makeroftheday.com/
======
ronaldl93
Hi all, so let explain my latest project:

I’m still recovering from sadly not making Maker Of The Year last year.

This also got me thinking that once a year is probably not enough to give a
maker award considering how many bright and talented Makers we have and we
probably need to have someone daily!

So this got me to build Maker Of The Day. I was really surprised the domain
was available! I think it’s cool that now anyone who signs up, are guaranteed
to have their 24 hours “Maker Of The Day” fame!

It runs on a first come first serve basis so you’ll automatically be added
onto the next available slot, which is visible on your Profile Page.

I made it paid because... well, I don't know... money?

Kind Regards from South Africa

------
BartBoch
Interesting concept. Did you have many sales so far? Whats your
promotion/marketing plan?

